
gitkit-js: A Pure JS Implementation of Git - guifortaine
https://github.com/SamyPesse/gitkit-js
======
chriswarbo
Looks very nice. I'm currently using git2html[1] to provide a Web view of my
git repos, but generating all pages up-front doesn't scale very well (I've
tweaked it to only process the 10 newest commits on each branch).

Would be nice to have a viewer which calculates HTML on-demand, without
requiring any server-side code.

